# wenge cutter



## hellize (Aug 6, 2019)

What's up everyone?

I have a freshly finished cutter ready to go out on an adventure.
The whole length is 21 cm / 8.25 inch.
The blade is forged of 5160 and L6 steels and it is 10 cm / 4 inch long, 3.7 cm / 1.5 inch wide and 5 mm/ 0.2 inch thick and its base.
The handle is made of wenge wood and polished deer antler.
It resides in a thick leather sheath.


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 6, 2019)

Looking good as always! I especially like how you cut the wenge.


----------



## hellize (Aug 7, 2019)

milkbaby said:


> Looking good as always! I especially like how you cut the wenge.


Thanks! 
You're the first to observe the trick, mister!


----------

